# From UP to Conrail... A GP35 Kitbashing Story



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Recently, I acquired a USAT Conrail GP30 and Caboose set from a fellow modeler. Upon getting the set home, I knew I needed some more Conrail motive power to fit with this set. While perusing EBay one day I came across a listing for a 1/32nd scale dummy locomotive. Upon reading and looking at the attached photos, I figured out it was a EMD GP35. No one else makes even a powered version of it in ANY size of G Scale. At $25 a piece, I bought 2, one to mess with and one to use as a spare... maybe. Well, as they were being shipped from California, I began to do some research, and decided to instead do 2 GP35's, Conrail #2268 in the PC/CR Early Patch and Conrail #2256 in Conrail Blue. 

As it arrived from California...









Beginning to disassemble...










Fully Disassembled...










Now I rid of the cast on horn with a little help from my friendly Dremel, also, I removed the button for the old sound system and using a 3/8" hole punch and some .40 styrene, cut in a new patch. I plan on adding a Trackside Details TD-220 Diesel Horn where the original was.










I plan on cutting out the class lights and installing new LED's in both the front and rear controlled by a switch located in the fuel tank where the batteries for the old sound system went. It is a secure spot, and I know they won't be tampered with. 2 AA batteries will be installed in the "fuel tank" to provide some weight, as well as power each dummy unit (each unit will be independent). My next steps are to drill out the rear headlights (they were cast, but not open like the front castings). Stan Cedarleaf made me some EXCELLENT Conrail decals for both units. This one pictured here will become Conrail GP35 #2268 which still wore the PC patched scheme, until very late in life. More photos to follow soon.


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting project James; I look forward to watching your progress. Good luck and keep posting!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I have found the best way to kitbash a GP-35 was to start with a USAT GP-38, remove most of the long hood from the turbo back and replace it with a long hood of a GP-30 minus the dynamic brake blister and replace it with GP-40 dynamic brake or splice in the blisters from that odd ball smaller GP-35. I know it sounds expensive, but to make something nice, you need to use good stock/parts to do the job. I have 2 units so far, one completed and painted, the other is completed, but needs to be painted. I have another NS GP-38 that's slated for the third unit, I just need a GP-30 long hood to start it. A couple pictures. First the unpainted unit, then the finished unit. I will start another building thread when I start unit #3 as a "How to do it" thread. 
The reason I don't like that K Line GP-35 is that it is so odd looking, the fans are wrong and there's not much detail to it. I guess a guy could replace the fans with USAT fans, replace the trucks and "clean up" and add new details. I have found you get what you pay for. And I know those K Line units were dirt cheap. I just thought I'd chime in and maybe get some helpful tips on making a nice clean looking model. Please don't take it the wrong way, I'm just sharing my knowledge of kitbashing










Rocky



















Here is another shot of the GP-35 in operation.


----------

